# BFP, yaaaay!



## mrstrouble

Got the BFP I've been wanting so badly yesterday :) Because I loved checking out this stuff when I was TTC, here are my notes:

3/29: ewcm
3/30: ewcm
3/31: minimal ewcm (almost gone, assume ovulation has ended)
4/1: BD-ed, but sad because we missed the ovulation window AGAIN. In hindsight I know this must have been ovulation!
1DPO: nothing
2DPO: nothing
3DPO: nothing
4DPO: AF-like cramps, gassy -- AF must be on the way!
5DPO: AF-like cramps
6DPO: more intense AF-like cramps -- they're kinda sharp and make me catch my breath for a quick minute, but don't last more than a minute or so
7DPO: more cramps, severe lower back pain -- i can't really sit comfortable, and going to the toilet is extremely painful because the position hurts my back. some zits (usually get 'em a week before AF arrives), dizziness
8 DPO: back pain slight, a bit of a.m. cramping
9 DPO: minimal cramping, lingering lower back pain.
10 DPO: lower back pain, cramps
11DPO-22DPO: back pain for a few days, but it eventually fades away. sleeping for 12 hours every night, less energy during the day but don't know if it's just laziness or what
22 DPO: mild nausea that lasts all day...could it be?
23 DPO: mild nausea all day long....but I'm still hungry
24 DPO: same
25 DPO: same
26 DPO: same
27 DPO: same, BFP!!! I couldn't believe there were two lines there, just like that. I wouldn't believe it if it weren't for the back pain and nausea, which *never* happen to me! In hindsight I've also had constipation since about 7DPO, but since that usually happens to me mid-cycle (but ends a week before AF), I didn't think it significant to note. Couldn't be more pleased to be wrong!


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xx


----------



## Veganlily

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrstrouble

thank you, ladies :):):)


----------



## silverbullet

Congratulations!!


----------



## iwantpeace

Congrats!!! how did you manage to wait till 27 dpo before testing????????


----------



## Roma3

Congratulations!!! X:baby:


----------



## mrstrouble

Thanks for the congrats, everyone! I waited so long because I'd found that for the past two or three months, I kept imagining symptoms...my periods are irregular so a little late isn't so unusual, and I kept getting disappointed! The cycle before this one, I was *convinced* that I was pregnant this time -- I had this constant bloated feeling and everything. I took a test, it was negative, and within like half an hour the feeling went away, and my period started the next day! So this month I was like 'I'm not testing, because I know AF is going to come anyways' -- haha! Now I wish I'd tested earlier, because I have no idea how early I could have known!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## ~NEL~

Congrats


----------



## Kazorina

Congratulations :) I love reading symptoms xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations hun :happydance: thanks for all you info. :) 
Good luck and happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Indiapops

Huge congratulations x


----------



## strdstkittenx

I hace had constipation since 1dpo, NEVER get constipation. Waiting to test Saturday ....hope i get my :bfp:and like you, huge congrats!


----------



## sarah4

Congrats! Xx


----------

